# 23.1-30 tires



## thebaja85 (May 3, 2014)

Father in law ran over an old rototiller frame and wiped out a set of duals on his old AC. Just wondering if anyone has some old ones laying around they might sell.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats kinda a weird size.

Unfortunately most likely what you'll find will be old and somewhat dry rotted.

Used tires around here dried up along time ago.


----------

